# LOVING the new layout!!



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Very nice! Much easier to read to!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Also, where did that ''random'' thread by just for us go?

i was looking forward to calling her a silly tart!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Alli

Glad you like the layout. Cheerful isn't it? 

I deleted the thread. It was becoming pointless, although I maintain that everyone, especially women, should take care when meeting up with strangers.

-


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

nice& bright, thought i had got wrong site for a sec
Tricia


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Layout is much neater. Really like the shortcut links on the right-side to other countries.
However the green-colour font will take some getting use to.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

good call !


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

wow!!! the forum just got a extreme makeover!  looks really nice.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

WOAH man this new layout is awesome. Makes me wanna skip through a sunny field of sunflowers with butterflies that look exactly the same!!!


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL @ MazdaRX8! I feel the same - it's really fresh and fun! Love it!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Indeed! I'm loving it as well!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I wasn't sure of the new colour and grass effect at first but it's "growing" on me now.....geddit...growing.....I'll get my coat!! LOL


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I wasn't sure of the new colour and grass effect at first but it's "growing" on me now.....geddit...growing.....I'll get my coat!! LOL


I agree with you. I wasn't that into it at the beginning as well but I love it now!


----------

